# Xorg woes



## androm31 (Jun 19, 2009)

Last week decided to have a go at install X Windows on freebsd server.  

Been relieved to find the number of posts that make it seem less than trivial!

State of play here is machine won't boot with hald and dbus enabled, so I've built /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server
without Hal and added  

```
Options "AutoAddDevices" "False"
```
to the ServerLayout section of /etc/x11/xorg.conf

Now however startx won't work under root or user accounts:

At some point in the build processes (It took 4 days!) I think I enabled some LaTex dependancy 

when startx fails it leaves:

```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1 : Shared object "libXaw8.so.8" not found, required by "xterm"
waiting for X server to shut down
```

I've searched widely for libXaw8 - its not installed anywhere on my system which has libxaw installed.  the pkg-plist shows libxaw up to libXaw7.so and that's it.

Does anybody know how I can get round this?

Thanks


----------



## adamk (Jun 19, 2009)

Have you tried reinstalling the xterm port and seeing if it links against the correct version of libXaw this time?

Adam


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 19, 2009)

I have it in /usr/local/lib/compat/pkg/libXaw8.so.8. I have no idea how it got there; doesn't seem to belong to any port.


----------



## androm31 (Jun 19, 2009)

I symlinked it to libXaw7.so.7 and the message went away!  The xserver didn't start though.

I have been playing with some different cards, best being a radeon 7000 agp.  Its all pretty well used kit.  The 'server' is a compaq pentium 4 with pc133 sdram

Been playing with adding modelines from Xorg.log manually after looking at some wiki.x.org docs so I'll post back when I get a bit further!

Thanks


----------



## DrJ (Jun 19, 2009)

androm31 said:
			
		

> I symlinked it to libXaw7.so.7 and the message went away!



While I've done the same sort of thing in the past, it is not a good idea.  You should at least use portupgrade (or a similar tool) to update it.  There's a reason the library had a version bump, and compatibility might not be preserved (though often it is).


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2009)

androm31 said:
			
		

> At some point in the build processes (It took 4 days!) I think I enabled some LaTex dependancy


I don't know what kind of system you have but building Xorg only takes 2 hours here.

How did you build xorg? Did you only build xorg-server? If that's the case you only build a portion of Xorg. You need to build x11/xorg or x11/xorg-minimal.


----------



## androm31 (Jun 21, 2009)

Sorry, I failed to be properly specific here.  I mean compiling all the ports that make up gnome2-lite has taken that long.  None of the X11 ports or packages were installed in the original installation of Freebsd on this machine. 

As a lateral approach to the problem I tried the knoppix live-cd to see if that runs x11, and if so what drivers and settings it uses.  None of these attempts were successful.  Also this hardware has previously failed to run Windows XP so it has some issues anyway though it passes standard memory testing and processor tests.  It has been happily serving up web pages and allowed me to experiment with different application development software for well over 6 months.

Thanks for your help and interest.


----------



## soylentgreen (Jun 23, 2009)

Going back to what SirDice said.  Did you specifically install xorg? x11-wm/gnome2 doesn't build xorg (not just xorg-server, but /usr/ports/x11/xorg, Ijust installed gnome2 on a naked machine here, and I had to do xorg separately).

If you do 
	
	



```
Xorg -configure
```
 what does it say?


----------



## androm31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Had a go at getting Xorg working on 7.2 on another machine.  I installed xorg-minimal and after getting xorg working, installed gnome2-lite. This machine doesn't crash on hald_enable and dbus_enable.

On the other machine, installed xclock and xterm and blackbox.  
added   'blackbox' to .xinitrc in the home user and twm starts!

(it starts blackbox in the 7.2 machine fortunately)  

Thanks for all your help and interest.


----------



## androm31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Ok .xinitrc disappeared somewhere which is why twm started.   Thats been remedied and blackbox starts.

Added moused_enable="Yes" to /etc/rc.d and the mouse works now too  

ran gnome-panel and am typing this thru firefox. another happy customer.


----------

